# do large largemouths exist near here?



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been bass fishing since 2009. Started fishing from shore, then upgraded to a john boat, then switched to a kayak. In all this time, I have yet to pull a largemouth that weighed more then 2 pounds. 

I am in a kayak 100% of the time, and I fish all the local lakes.

Has anyone caught a LM that has weighed over 2 pounds in the area? Do they even exist? Or should I keep my goals still set at 1-2 pounds so I'm not disappointed?

what's your experiences?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> I am in a kayak 100% of the time, and I fish all the local lakes



.... rivers man... rivers


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope. Enjoy catching the little ones. Bigger fish are fairly rare.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

my only issue with rivers, is the current. harder to go upstream back to the car. So I stay off them. (LMR, and GMR, for example)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> my only issue with rivers, is the current. harder to go upstream back to the car. So I stay off them. (LMR, and GMR, for example)


Park your car, get in the river with your yak, and wade up one side of the river with kayak in tow, while fishing, you can go a long ways in a few hours,When you are tired and can’t go any further, simply get in your kayak and float back down to your car


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Had one about 5 lbs follow a Musky lure back to the boat on caesar creek last year. Surprised me as the biggest I saw prior to that were about 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

When I get in a rut I fish private farm ponds for especially if you have a kayak, there is nothing like a 5Lb plus bass to turn you around, a Farm pond will make you regain confidence, trust me


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

9Left said:


> Park your car, get in the river with your yak, and wade up one side of the river with kayak in tow, while fishing, you can go a long ways in a few hours,When you are tired and can’t go any further, simply get in your kayak and float back down to your car


Well what if your tired before you start?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> Well what if your tired before you start?


lol...


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prior to getting the kayak, I did rent a canoe from one of the local rental places off the LMR. THat was actually fun. I'd love to get in on those waters with my yak, but that current was pretty strong. There'd be no paddling back from that. Let alone wading upstream. Wading/fishing is supposed to be relaxing


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes big LM exist, even in the local flows.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

wow....I think I need to get into the rivers......
Gotta look for easy access/low flow areas.

Gettin excited now


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

9Left said:


> .... rivers man... rivers
> View attachment 256606


I agree with rivers.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

SConner said:


> Yes big LM exist, even in the local flows.
> View attachment 256612


What did you catch him on?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Forget the lmr if u want to target 4 and 5lb largemouth. Not saying they arent in there but they are few and far between... Much better chance of catching big smallies then the green ones.. GMR has some big largies but u better know to the time of year and the holes they hold in. Or u can just settle for the smallies which are more fun  Take ur kayak to ceasers creek or Brookville lake Indiana in the early days of spring and fish some craw imitators or crank baits and u have a shot. Otherwise go to a farm pond lol...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If I had to guess I would say that you are not either fishing fast enough or slow enough. Let that sink in for a few minutes before even responding.......I am sure that someone will chime in and agree with me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> If I had to guess I would say that you are not either fishing fast enough or slow enough. Let that sink in for a few minutes before even responding.......I am sure that someone will chime in and agree with me.


Yes.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Generally not. That’s life being in a northern state. The relatively shorter growing season really hurts fish size.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey man. You're 6 bass over the limit!!! You didn't keep those slobs did you?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you all for the responses. I appreciate it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Hey man. You're 6 bass over the limit!!! You didn't keep those slobs did you?


WHY YES!!! A buddy sold his pond and the company that bought the land was filling it in....ATE ALL OF THEM !!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL my grandson was with me...So was my Neice they love a fish fry


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Remember, in a naturally balanced fishery, small/younger fish will far outnumber big fish. So it stands to reason that your normal catch would reflect that. And in waters w/significant fishing pressure, large fish often go home w/a lucky angler. 

This in mind, a farm pond can be your best friend.

Another thought, my best LM & SM both came on musky baits. In one season, on my favorite bass hole, I tried increasing the size of my baits: catch numbers fell dramatically as average size increased.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHY YES!!! A buddy sold his pond and the company that bought the land was filling it in....ATE ALL OF THEM !!!!!


Unfortunately I can only hit the like button once. What is your go to largemouth bass recipe?


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

Catch and Release and they will grow

I throw back everything including saugeyes


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL my grandson was with me...So was my Neice *they love a fish fry*


I love a fish fry  Was my fish fry invitation lost in the mail ?
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

crankbait09 said:


> What did you catch him on?


Square billed crank bait.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

nice! I use plenty of those in the rivers when i was wading due to getting snagged in the rocks below.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I love a fish fry  Was my fish fry invitation lost in the mail ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


The kids ate every bite


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Unfortunately I can only hit the like button once. What is your go to largemouth bass recipe?


Dip in egg n beer, roll in crushed up cheezit crackers..mmmmmmm fry hot for 2 mins


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I love a fish fry  Was my fish fry invitation lost in the mail ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Your in on the next one Terry


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Your in on the next one Terry


 Good thing-- I still got your hiking staff and you ain't getting it until I get some fish  ( and a beer)
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Good thing-- I still got your hiking staff and you ain't getting it until I get some fish  ( and a beer)
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Lol. Consider it done


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I have lived in sw Ohio my whole 33 years and have caught several 3-5 lbers a year in the general area.... Id agree Rivers and farm pounds are probably your best bet but I be caught several in cc acton lake Cowan East fork paint Creek rush run and several other places really....a lot on soft plastics and jigs... Many on big minnows.... And of course but minnows or sucker chubs.... .I have a little John boat with trolling motor so I fish social places that would be good for your kayak idk what area you are located but I can show you around some of you d like ....se Indiana has some great lakes also


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

One spot I fish in se Indiana I've seen several 7-9 lbers in last ten years caught a few over 6 myself


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally have caught big largemouth in all kinds of places locally. Some surprises have even happened in what I consider SMALL ponds.
The GMR has alot of quality LMB in it but you need to remember that the smallies are so much more aggressive that they will run the LMB out of the area.
Took me quite awhile to get a big river largie.

Ponds are where they are at. Especially this time of year. The big girls are vulnerable from a long winter fasting. Get your jerkbait and go get you one!


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

obrien040362 said:


> Catch and Release and they will grow
> 
> I throw back everything including saugeyes


What's the largest you've seen them grow in soil?


----------



## Skankycookie (Feb 23, 2018)

Fishin4meat said:


> I have lived in sw Ohio my whole 33 years and have caught several 3-5 lbers a year in the general area.... Id agree Rivers and farm pounds are probably your best bet but I be caught several in cc acton lake Cowan East fork paint Creek rush run and several other places really....a lot on soft plastics and jigs... Many on big minnows.... And of course but minnows or sucker chubs.... .I have a little John boat with trolling motor so I fish social places that would be good for your kayak idk what area you are located but I can show you around some of you d like ....se Indiana has some great lakes also


I'm not the poster but I'd be down for hitting some lakes socially. Haven't fished any of the big lakes in SW Ohio before. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Imo,there are big lm bass in most any body of water in and around ohio. 
The proof is all over. From the ohio river up to lake erie. 
I dont even fish for them unlessim pond fishing. But usually always stumble into a 18"+ lmbass why targeting crappie and saugeye. More so why targeting crappie.
Even in heavily pressured lakes you see the occasional pig caught,like eastwood in dayton,hargus near columbus,the small lakes in northern ohio.
I read a article once bye a local bass guy who absolutely killed it bye targeting small public lakes in the cold nastey weather when noboddy else wants to bass fish. 
Just gotta put in the time fishing for them,an they will come.
S-tom,that had to be a fun time cleaning out that pond! They pan-fry up really good. I'll keep 2/3 a year to help fill a stringer or if i deep hook one. Lol or find someone that has a pond needing to be cleared out


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

YES IT WAS WE PUT 40 FISH OVER 16 INCHES IS ANOTHER FRIENDS POND THAT HAS A SMALL GILL PROBLEM. SOME BIG CHANNELS TOO


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For big fish.... fish local impoundments that have a reputation for putting out big fish, use basic proven presentations (Swimbaits, texas rigged worm, cranks, spinnerbaits, drop shot), fish during peak fish activity periods (dawn, dusk are great places to start). 
You can always upsize your baits if you're only after big fish.
and finally, as mentioned above, there's no place like a pond to build confidence.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I catch quite a few nice LM (3-4 lbs) every year from the 3 city owned ponds near town. Occasionally I'll connect with one of the 4-5 lb'ers l fish these ponds often enough that I have a pretty good feel for the average size bass in each one. They all fish a little bit differently though, & there seem to be certain techniques that tend to trigger the bigger fish into biting, but it has to be the right time. 10' worms, chugger style top-water plugs, crankbaits that displace a decent amount of water, lipless cranks (now), & swim jigs with a decent size shad body plastic are the type of presentations that seem to consistently produce the larger fish. Obviously, when the fish are on their beds sight fishing is a great option also (tubes & lizards). The ponds all vary in depth & clarity, but submergent weed growth is the one common denominator. After you become proficient with these presentations & learn the best time to fish them you'll start connecting with some better quality pond fish. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

.....& shame on me for omitting a wacky rigged Senko or drop shot. Mike


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll take you to my honey hole.
I take 1 person a year.
You'll need a kayak cart as it's about a 15 minute walk in.


----------

